# Tú eres lo que eres cuando nadie te mira



## amstrand

¿Como es la traduccion al aleman de esa frase? De lo poco de aleman que estoy aprendiendo (empece el 7 de este mes) diria que la primera palabra es "Du" pero algunos traductores online me dicen que no

Castellano:
Tú eres lo que eres cuando nadie te mira


----------



## animula

Me voy a tirar al rio: "Du bist was du bist wenn niemand zu dir schaut"


----------



## Alemanita

Si usamos mirar como acción, actitud activa, entonces yo diría:

Du bist das, was du bist, wenn dir niemand zuschaut.


animula: no sé si 'zu dir schaut' es una construcción muy vienesa; aquí por mi zona en el sur de Alemania mucha gente lo usa para decir: Mira para acá; creo que en la frase de amstrand se refiere a estar solo, a que nadie te observe.


----------



## Geviert

En el norte también es corriente "dir zuschaut", suena más natural. También "wenn dir niemand zusieht".


----------



## julivertmeu

Otra opción: "wenn dich niemand anschaut".


----------



## amstrand

Podria valer esta??

Eres quien eres cuando nadie te ve
Du bist wer du bist, wenn keiner dich sieht.

De todas cual es la mas acertada??


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Diría: Du bist, wer Du bist, (auch) wenn keiner Dich sieht.


----------



## Geviert

El "auch" le cambia el significado: "aun cuando", no es "cuando". En alemán sería más natural, sin duda.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Por eso lo puse, pero entre paréntesis, Geviert...


----------



## Geviert

susanainboqueixon said:


> Por eso lo puse, pero entre paréntesis, Geviert...



Hola Susanita, ahora entiendo.


----------



## nievedemango

animula said:


> Me voy a tirar al rio: "Du bist was du bist wenn niemand zu dir schaut"



En la frase de _animula_ el verbo es *schauen*. =  ver, mirar

Pero aquí se trata del verbo separable *zuschauen / zusehen* = observar


----------

